# Using Liguid Carbon as an algaecide



## tubamanandy (28 Jun 2016)

Can someone explain how you would use liquid carbon as an algaecide ?

I have a BBA issue with slow growing plants (Anubias mainly) - I feel I have good flow and plenty of CO2, just need top know how to use liquid carbon in addition to this as an algaecide


----------



## roadmaster (29 Jun 2016)

I have a four foot long 80 gal low tech tank with anubia attached to back glass via small suction cups.
The anubia easily cover three quarter's of the back glass top to bottom .
Expierienced BBA when I  attempted to use 4 T5 bulbs over the tank for eight hours and ten inches above the surface of the water.(was just too much )
I reduced lighting back to three T8 bulbs, and also increased KH2PO4  for I had read from a few sources, that BBA on anubia leaves could be eradicated with some  additional KH2PO4.
Whether it was reduced lighting,or additional KH2PO4, or combination of both I cannot say.
I removed more leaves affected by the stuff than I wanted, given how long it took for the anubia to begin covering the back glass, but since my attempt's to rid my tank of the stuff I have not seen any new BBA growing on remaining growth or new growth.
I have no CO2 to increase so had to look to other measures to get rid of it.
I now add 3/4 tsp KNO3,3/4 tsp KH2PO4,1/2 tsp trace ,1/4 tsp Iron chelate DTPA once a week to this tank.
Used to dose 1/2 tsp of the KNO3 and KH2PO4.
Might add that anubia leaves and wood hardscape were only area's that the BBA  appeared.
Took about three week's for me to note improvement (no new BBA growth)
Would be more interested in ridding the tank of condition's that brought the algae were it me, than treating it.
Hope some of this help's.


----------



## ian_m (29 Jun 2016)

roadmaster said:


> KH2PO4,1/2 tsp trace ,1/4 tsp Iron chelate DTPA once a week to this tank.


Iron will react with phosphate and precipitate out and become unavailable to plants, which is why you alternate day dose phosphate and iron.

My anubias suffered from BBA. Treating leaves with diluted liquid carbon will kill the BBA. Lowering light by placing my anubias under my tanks bracing bar stops the BBA reappearing to a large extent.


----------



## roadmaster (29 Jun 2016)

ian_m said:


> Iron will react with phosphate and precipitate out and become unavailable to plants, which is why you alternate day dose phosphate and iron.
> 
> My anubias suffered from BBA. Treating leaves with diluted liquid carbon will kill the BBA. Lowering light by placing my anubias under my tanks bracing bar stops the BBA reappearing to a large extent.



Yes,I dose the trace mineral's CSM+B and iron from DTPA day after dosing KNO3,KH2PO4 for reason ian-m mentioned.
All mineral's dosed once a week.


----------



## tubamanandy (29 Jun 2016)

"My anubias suffered from BBA. Treating leaves with diluted liquid carbon will kill the BBA"

How exactly would you do this ? Strength, time etc etc


----------



## ian_m (29 Jun 2016)

tubamanandy said:


> "My anubias suffered from BBA. Treating leaves with diluted liquid carbon will kill the BBA"


Remove plant from tank, try 50% solution and brush in for a couple of minutes and of put plant back. Too strong or two long will kill the leaves and too weak has no effect. You will need to experiment.


----------



## tubamanandy (29 Jun 2016)

Thanks


----------

